# Who was your childhood celebrity crush?



## janwa09 (Sep 16, 2007)

Me, I got obssessed with Matthew Broderick after I watched Ferris Bueller's Day Off when I was a kid.  Boy, I really found him HOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I even used to pray everyday that he'd one day be my hubby...eeeww I cringe thinking about it now lol...although I still find him pretty darn cute.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 16, 2007)

jordan from New kids on the block---wow i'm a dorck LOL


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 16, 2007)

ooh I had a crush on Tom Hanks :brow:


----------



## Aevalin (Sep 16, 2007)

And now I feel very old...
Shaun Cassidy


----------



## veilchen (Sep 16, 2007)

Neil Patrick Harris as Doogie Howser. Oh my, that's such a long time ago, I was just 7 or 8 then and even had to look up the actor's name now because I couldn't remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nowadays he wouldn't be my type by far ...


----------



## heroinisntreal (Sep 16, 2007)

Leonardo Dicaprio


----------



## Hilly (Sep 16, 2007)

I love this topic!

Ok I LOVED Joey McIntyre from NKOTB..because he was the youngest(i was 7 and he was like 14 lol) and I thought I had a chance or something!! Hahah!

Also, Macaulay Culkin. I had a doll of him that talked and I used to make out with it. OK no laugh


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 16, 2007)

If you guys laugh, I'm going to die. So no laughing, seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bob Saget AKA Danny Tanner from Full House.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_If you guys laugh, I'm going to die. So no laughing, seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bob Saget AKA Danny Tanner from Full House._

 
OHHH MYYY GOODNESS!!!!! U CRAZY!!


----------



## user79 (Sep 16, 2007)

Keanu Reeves....he was so hot in "Speed" !


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 16, 2007)

Leonardo DiCaprio. 

in the 90s he was GORGEOUS!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veilchen* 

 
_Neil Patrick Harris as Doogie Howser. Oh my, that's such a long time ago, I was just 7 or 8 then and even had to look up the actor's name now because I couldn't remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nowadays he wouldn't be my type by far ..._

 
LOL....he's my crush now!  I know he's gay but he's so cute and funny.  I love his personality and I love him as Barney on "How I Met Your Mother".


----------



## gitts (Sep 16, 2007)

I find this a complex question.  AS a child my crushes changed quite frequently.  I was in love with the Ultimate Warrior, Jordan (New Kids on the Block), even George Michael (until I found out he was gay).  And the list goes on.


----------



## mrsjeffhardy (Sep 16, 2007)

fred durst,scott weiland,shawn michaels & stone cold (steve austin)
some things never change,though. because they still are 4 of my favorites!

however now,its matt & jeff hardy (more jeff though),john cena,kane,ryan gosling,and the original 4 i listed lmao

fun thread


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 16, 2007)

Growing up I was such a groupie. I had crushes on leo dicaprio and nick carter. Boy, was I a dork!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 16, 2007)

Leonardo Dicaprio, Before he became a Raving Liberal ..total turn off.

He also started using really awful accents in recent movies.. yuck-0


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 16, 2007)

My crush was/still is Malcolm-Jamal Warner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










. Even though I was the age of "Rudy" when he played "Theo" I knew he was sooooo fine! Lol. Who wouldn't love a face and body like that?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 16, 2007)

Fred Savage...mostly b/c of the wonder years!


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 16, 2007)

Darien(Tuxedo Mask) from Sailormoon, Nick Carter, Justin Timberlake (back in the Nsync days) Oh&Leonardo Di'caprio! lol.. and that's all i can remember :X


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_Darien(Tuxedo Mask) from Sailormoon, Nick Carter, Justin Timberlake (back in the Nsync days) Oh&Leonardo Di'caprio! lol.. and that's all i can remember :X_

 
I had the biggest crush on Tuxedo Mask too! Ha, especially the episode where Serena finds out it's Darien!


----------



## liv (Sep 16, 2007)

Fred Savage (I love Kevin Arnold!  To this day I love Wonder Years and wish I was Winnie)

Benny Rodriguez from the Sandlot.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 16, 2007)

Bret Michaels from Poison. I'm 28.
He's gross now.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 16, 2007)

Leonardo DiCaprio and Nick Carter.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 16, 2007)

John Lennon. I didn't realize he was dead


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 17, 2007)

Rider Strong.  He played Shawn on Boy Meets World.  

Thank God for reruns.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh man... this is going to be embarrassing!

- Richard Greico (LoL Booker! eww)
- Johnny Depp (Yay!)
- Sebastian Bach
- Michael Schoeffling (Jake Ryan from 16 Candles)
- Keifer Sutherland
- River Phoenix
- Trent Reznor


----------



## RachelWarhol (Sep 17, 2007)

Val Kilmer (ESPECIALLY in Tombstone) and Lance Bass (haha we all know how that one turned out!). I'm 18, btw.


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_If you guys laugh, I'm going to die. So no laughing, seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bob Saget AKA Danny Tanner from Full House._

 
hmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.   He wasn't bad looking on the show...definitely had better hair than the other 2.


----------



## banjobama (Sep 17, 2007)

Big Pete from Pete and Pete was my first! Next when Home Alone came out it was Macauley Culkin... yikes :whattha:


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_If you guys laugh, I'm going to die. So no laughing, seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bob Saget AKA Danny Tanner from Full House._

 



Sorry, I couldn't help it.

Since I was a kid, I had a crush on Jack Klugman.of the Odd Couple & as a teen it was Scott Baio & Esai Morales.


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 17, 2007)

Okay...I'll admit that when I was little I always told my daddy that I was going to marry Michael Jackson (Thriller days)!  I watched the making of Thriller so much the tape popped.  Oooooh Ricky Shroder (from Silver Spoons)was another one!  He still looks good to me, but I caught an old ass episode of Silver Spoons and was kind of embarrased
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And....the list goes on....


----------



## slowhoney (Sep 17, 2007)

The first crush I ever remembering having was in the very early 90s... Zack Morris (Mark-Paul Gosselaar) of Saved by the Bell.


----------



## saj20052006 (Sep 17, 2007)

Okay, I was attracted to older men and I'm sorry but Mel Gibson and Sean Connery were my hotties.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_Rider Strong.  He played Shawn on Boy Meets World.  

Thank God for reruns. _

 

ME TOO!!!!!
and 


ZAC HANSON!


----------



## archangeli (Sep 17, 2007)

Tom Cruise (I first saw him in *Legend* when I was little.)

He's still a good looking man, but he's a bit koo-koo now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh  - and David Bowie (as the Goblin King in The Labrynth)!!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's another. Christian Oliver..he was in some Saved by The Bell and he was in the Baby Sitter's Club movies. YUUMMM


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saj20052006* 

 
_Okay, I was attracted to older men and I'm sorry but Mel Gibson and Sean Connery were my hotties._

 
Oh yeah Sean Connery definitely is/was HOT.  Another one to add to the list is young Paul Newman.  That man was fione!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 18, 2007)

"JTT"!!! (jonathon taylor thomas from home improvement). when i was like 7 i had a framed picture of him & everything. hahaha. then came my obsession with aaron carter.


----------



## KAIA (Sep 18, 2007)

WOW!!!!
* Nick Carter (backstreet boys)
*Leonardo DiCaprio , in the Titanic days, I wanted to marry him after I watched that movie.
but that was on my teen days..

but the guy that I've been IN LOVE !!! because I even saw him in my dreams, and he's just awesome is...
DAVE GROHL!!!!  I love that guy!


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_but the guy that I've been IN LOVE !!! because I even saw him in my dreams, and he's just awesome is...
DAVE GROHL!!!! I love that guy!_

 

Me too!! I had a crush on him even way back during his Nirvana days...my friends couldn't understand what I saw in him though lol.

Also, I remember having a crush on Andrew McCarthy in St. Elmo's Fire...he was so cute there.  

And for the first few seasons of Beverly Hills 90210 I had a crush on Luke Perry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah almost forgot!! In high school I had a crush on Conan O'Brien..lol

(Wow come to think of it, I had a lot of crushes! I'm embarassed hehe!)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_
Oh yeah almost forgot!! In high school I had a crush on Conan O'brien..lol_

 
Conan O'Brien is a good looking man!!


----------



## Esperanza (Sep 18, 2007)

Haha this is a great topic!! Ok my turn... 

I always had a 'thing' for bad guys and Johnny Depp was on top of the list (21 Jump Street, Cry Baby, Arizona Dream). 

Then, I saw "Legends of the Fall" with a wiiiiiild Brad Pitt... omg, he was my new crush (but Johnny had still his place in my heart lol).

And I remember I found Joe Lando very hot & sexy too (remember "Dr Quinn, Medicine Woman"?!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just noticed a big similarity between those men: an Indian connection. Depp has Cherokee's blood, Brad Pitt was raised by an Indian in the movie, acted like he was one of them and Joe Lando played Sully, a Cheyenne. Maybe that's why I'm so fascinated by american indian culture since a young age


----------



## aliciaz727 (Sep 18, 2007)

Tom Cruise from Top Gun~ I watched top gun soooo many times when I was little but I just thought it was a cool movie. Until last summer my girlfriends and I watched it again, and I was like, "damn Tom Cruise is hott!" So this is kinda embarassing... but I have a crush on Tom Cruise from 20 years ago


----------



## msmack (Sep 19, 2007)

Tony 'who's the boss' Danza. I thought he was a total studmuffin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (secretly still do)


----------



## aziza (Sep 19, 2007)

I was in lurve with Jaleel White aka Steve Urkel aka Stephon Urkelle. lol When he transformed into the latter all my female cousins would go wild


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 19, 2007)

In my teenage years I had a *huge* crush on Donnie Wahlberg from NKOTB, I thought his brother Mark was pretty hot in his CK undies as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also fancied Sebastian Bach from rock band Skid Row, Richard Grieco in "21 Jump Street", John Stamos in "Full House", Judd Nelson in "The Breakfast Club", Joe Penny who played Jake in "Jake and the Fatman",  Robert Downey Jr. in "Less Than Zero" and...how could I forget, Lorenzo Lamas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still think Joe, Robert and Lorenzo are pretty hot nowadays 8)


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 19, 2007)

Lol. Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No one could talk during his part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_I was in lurve with Jaleel White aka Steve Urkel aka Stephon Urkelle. lol When he transformed into the latter all my female cousins would go wild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, I like Conan, especially when he does the string dance.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Me too!! I had a crush on him even way back during his Nirvana days...my friends couldn't understand what I saw in him though lol.

Also, I remember having a crush on Andrew McCarthy in St. Elmo's Fire...he was so cute there.  

And for the first few seasons of Beverly Hills 90210 I had a crush on Luke Perry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah almost forgot!! In high school I had a crush on Conan O'Brien..lol

(Wow come to think of it, I had a lot of crushes! I'm embarassed hehe!)_


----------



## deadSAVVY (Sep 19, 2007)

I always had a thing for johnny Depp =)


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 19, 2007)

oh boy this is gonna be interesting..in no particular order, from #2 down..

1. DEFINITELY, HANDS DOWN, NICK CARTER! i still have that crush even though he (&i) are quite a bit older now..
2. zack morris haha mark paul gosselarr (yeah i killed it..)
3. scott baio's best friend on charles in charge haha i totally forget his name right now too ugh!
4. RIDER STRONG!
5. any and all lawrence brothers, particularly matt!
6. taylor hanson hahaha
7. lance bass (my friends saw this all coming, i however insisted it wasnt going to happen..imagine all the phone calls i got that day..)
8. rich cronin of lfo
9. dan miller of o-town
10. jeff timmons of 98 degrees
11. mike lieberthal (catcher for the phillies, now on the la dodgers)
12. jon bon jovi..still to this day!
13. steven tyler..again, still to this day!
14. joe perry..again still!
15. and last but not least, a local news anchor hahahaha who still does the news to this day and looks exactly the same..


..im currently 19, to put this into perspective. as you can see i was quite the avid boy band fan! i was also boy crazy hahaha..maybe i still am? lol


----------



## aquarius11 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, mine are (were):  Kirk Cameron, Corey Haim and Joey McIntyre from NKOTB...


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 24, 2007)

RICKY MARTINNNN.

my god that man is sexy as fuck.

i used to (literally) cry when i was younger and i saw the livin la vida loca video because some chick was all up on him. hahaha. what a loser I was.


----------



## Noel (Sep 24, 2007)

I really liked this actor, and still like him to this day, named Kyle Chandler, who at the time played in a show called Early Edition. *sigh* He's the perfect man, hahaha.


----------



## User49 (Sep 24, 2007)

Jonathan Taylor Thomos from Man of The House and Home Improvement! Lol! I also loved Evan Sawa from Casper ( and later he was in some crap films and he plays the obsessive Eminem fan in the video of Stan.


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 25, 2007)

Leonardo Dicaprio


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 26, 2007)

i'm with you ladies on conan o'brien!! i LOVE him!


----------



## bella07 (Sep 28, 2007)

LEonardo DiCaprio from Growing Pains


----------



## wolfsong (Sep 29, 2007)

The ones i remember, in no order:
Adam Ant (Prince Charming Video mostly)
Kate Moss (in her 20's)
Angelina Jolie (along with 95% of the population)
Scully from the X Files - major red head fan!
Brandon Lee *RIP*
Brian Molko
Patricia Arquette
Anthony Head
Almost forgot - Michael Jackson before he got creepy and bleached...


----------



## starangel2383 (Oct 1, 2007)

okay im gonna put my two cents into the pot. 

in no particular order...
Jonathan Taylor Thomas
Joey McIntyre
Isaac Hanson
Justin Timberlake (still think hes gorgeous)
Aj McLean from BSB
Ste from BBMak (got to meet him)


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 1, 2007)

Hanson! HAHA I think i liked the middle one - is that issac?


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 1, 2007)

Leonardo Dicaprio
Nick Carter
David Boreanaz
Nick and Drew Lachey


----------



## komischkatze (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *archangeli* 

 
_Tom Cruise (I first saw him in *Legend* when I was little.)

He's still a good looking man, but he's a bit koo-koo now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh  - and David Bowie (as the Goblin King in The Labrynth)!!_

 
You're my new best friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




David Bowie as Jareth. He was absolutely my first celeb crush ever (I was 7). I still love the guy. Gah.


----------



## nylonbits (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_Hanson! HAHA I think i liked the middle one - is that issac?_

 
no the middle one is taylor... he has kids now :|
i used to like him too, but he looked like a girl LOL


----------



## Temptasia (Oct 2, 2007)

Paul Kariya


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 4, 2007)

Mikhail Baryshnikov  (OMG!!!!)

Christopher Walken (crazy funny)

Benjamin Orr (what a voice)

Rutger Hauer

Keanu Reeves (looks exactly like my brother)


----------



## somethingsinful (Oct 6, 2007)

Billy Zane...He is so HOT to me!


----------



## badkittekitte (Oct 6, 2007)

cant believe i am admitting this, but i really forgot what the movie was that i first saw him in but val kilmer......i still find him hot...especially in the saint...


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 6, 2007)

My kids are so embarrased by me, but I just loved Michael Jackson and the Jackson 5. I thought he was so cute back in the day and Jermaine was cute too.


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 6, 2007)

Me too! He was a beautiful man before he went 'wacko jacko'.


----------



## sissypooh (Oct 6, 2007)

Brad Pitt: Interview With The Vampire!  There was no other!


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh i forgot that! Yes the guy that played Armand - Antonio B...something (i can never say his name let alone remember the spelling!


----------



## Aevalin (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_The ones i remember, in no order:
Adam Ant (Prince Charming Video mostly)
Kate Moss (in her 20's)
Angelina Jolie (along with 95% of the population)
Scully from the X Files - major red head fan!
Brandon Lee *RIP*
Brian Molko
Patricia Arquette
Anthony Head
Almost forgot - Michael Jackson before he got creepy and bleached..._

 
Oh I still love Adam Ant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scully and Angelina are my grown up crushes.  Still.  And Anthony Head rocks !


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 6, 2007)

Most of them are still alive and well for me!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Oct 24, 2007)

This is a fun topic! I still have most of these crushes, lol

Back in the 80's: Ronnie Devoe from New Edition
                       Corey Haim
                       Scott Baio
                       Michael Jackson(my fave entertainer)
                       Johnny Depp
                       Richard Greco
                       Andrew Ridgeley from Wham!
                       Blair Underwood(that man is still fine)
                       Mario Lopez (still fine!)


90's: 
       Shawn Wayans (used to be SW-1) on "In Living Color"
       Bryan Abams from Color Me Badd
       R&B singer Christopher Williams
       LL Cool J(that has never gone away)
       AJ McLean & Kevin Richardson from the Backstreet Boys(I still love them! This hasn't changed, although I HATE when AJ or any other man wears eyeliner)

       Garfield from Shai


----------



## sharyn (Oct 26, 2007)

Leonardo DiCaprio - I guess every girl who saw him in Titanic had a bit of a crush on him
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nick Carter from the Backstreet Boys - he simply didnt scare me as much as the other four.

Later I though Fred Durst (Limp Bizkit) was THE man for me. Well...


----------



## makeupgal (Nov 8, 2007)

David Cassidy, Shawn Cassidy, Donnie Osmond and Fonzi from Happy Days.  When I was 5 or 6, these guys were the deal!

As a teen, Nikki Sixx (Motley Crue) Juan Croucier (bass player from Ratt) and Jon Bon Jovi. MAN I feel old.

My 20's were pretty much a blur (Ha Ha!)


----------



## XShear (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Growing up I was such a groupie. I had crushes on leo dicaprio and nick carter. Boy, was I a dork!_

 

Those were my loves! *sigh*


----------



## Briar (Nov 8, 2007)

Billy Idol, Val Kilmer, the dancer who played Leo in "Fame", Robert Smith, John Cryer (I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Duckie) and Simon LeBon. 

There, now I've dated myself too.


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 13, 2007)

^^^^
i agree on the duckie (jon cryer) thing.  also, michael j. fox (can't count how many times i watched teen wolf), john cusack (in the better off dead days)

musically too many to name.  the earliest ones i remember:

peter tork from the monkees (gross but i think he's still cute!)
nick rhodes from duran duran
george michael (i loved wham! so bad)
neil finn from crowded house
robert smith (early teens & eternal crush i think)
matt sharp from weezer
ian mackaye from fugazi
and last but not least and most recent and it's kinda bad but macaulay culkin.  i was way late on that one.  i actually drove down to l.a. last year to meet him.

that's about it.  i think my crushing days are practically over although i'll probably have an eternal crush on my boyfriend.


----------



## Divinity (Nov 13, 2007)

Fred Savage was and still is yummy.  I took a picture of him on the TV set during an episode of The Wonder Years with my sister's camera...and put it in my locker...every locker from junior high to high school...I had it bad.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Nov 14, 2007)

this is really awkward, but true


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 14, 2007)

The 1st guy that comes to mind is Robert Plant from Led-Zeppelin.  

He was an adult when I was a kid of course, but still.  WoooooooooooW!  

I loved his wild natural wavy long hair,  tight pants, and tribal yelling notes.. 

I love how he sounds in the Immigant song.  Yell it, baby. Scream it.   

Okay, why did shirts  with all the buttons unbuttoned and tight pants go out of style on men?  Please explain.


----------



## Evey (Nov 14, 2007)

I had the biggest crush on Howie from the backstreet boys! I think he's freakin Sexy with his long curly hair.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 14, 2007)

Justin Timberlake (n*sync days)
Bob Barker (LOL! I was five!)
Elvis


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 14, 2007)

I used to love Ashton kutcher and reese from malcolm in the middle lol!
And i did like Justin timberlake for a while too but I was never really into the whole boy band thing.


----------



## Evey (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_Justin Timberlake (n*sync days)
*Bob Barker (LOL! I was five!)*
Elvis_

 








 lol kids are crazy


----------



## Dawn (Nov 14, 2007)

Totally aging myself here, but what the hell!
David Cassidy
Shaun Cassidy
Leif Garrett
Bobby Sherman
I had posters on my door!  LOL!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Evey* 

 
_








 lol kids are crazy_

 
After I found out elvis was dead, I needed a replacement. Well I still don't know why I picked him


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_The 1st guy that comes to mind is Robert Plant from Led-Zeppelin. 

He was an adult when I was a kid of course, but still. WoooooooooooW! 

I loved his wild natural wavy long hair, tight pants, and tribal yelling notes.. 

I love how he sounds in the Immigant song. Yell it, baby. Scream it. 

Okay, why did shirts with all the buttons unbuttoned and tight pants go out of style on men? Please explain._

 

Yes I love Robert Plant too!! Rain Song is one of my favorite songs!


----------



## Evey (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_After I found out elvis was dead, I needed a replacement. Well I still don't know why I picked him_

 
LOL!!! Well at least Elvis was good lookin


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 15, 2007)

Jonathan Taylor Thomas... JTT baby!!

And also...Matt Damon... nothing's changed about that...still in love with him lol


----------



## katina (Nov 19, 2007)

I had many but most people think my weirdest is Christopher Walken. lol I still love him.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 10, 2007)

umm...uncle jesse (aka John Stamos) for sure!! i think hes gorgeous and im still sad that he and rebecca romijn got divorced...


----------



## Willa (Dec 10, 2007)

Mickey in The Goonies, Sean Astin. He was sooooo cute 
And I also loved to death Joe from NKOTB

And when I grew up, I had a huge crush on Eddie Furlong, Aj Mc Lean, Brad Pitt and Devon Sawa.


----------



## *KT* (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella07* 

 
_LEonardo DiCaprio from Growing Pains_

 
I think you mean Kirk Cameron.  I remember, cause I crushed on him bigtime when I was a kid.  =)  Him and Scott Bayo, LOL.  I think I wanted Charles in Charge of me.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Keanu Reeves....he was so hot in "Speed" !_

 
Keanu Reeves is the type of guy that needs to just stand there and look good.. once he opens his mouth he suddenly gets  unactractive. lmao. =)

Kevin Richardson (from the backstreet boys) Eli Marienthal (Stifflers little brother .. and the little brother in bring-it-on.. reese (malcom in the middle) Zach Morris from saved by the bell, Brian austin green from 90210, john travolta..=)


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 11, 2007)

oh yea.. I can't forget.. UNCLE JESSE from Full House =)


----------



## mexicana32 (Jan 9, 2008)

I was in love with (in no particular order):
1.Jordan Knight (NKOTB)
2. River Phoenix (Stand by me) snif snif
3.Corey Haim (license to drive, lost boys, etc)
4. David Boreanaz (buffy)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 9, 2008)

Val Kilmer- Real Genius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Tombstone


----------

